# Pipestem Res.



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok guys, has anyone heard anything about the lake lately??? The fishing reports page is dead. How about snow on the ice?? Is it tough getting around?? Its getting close to that time of year......SLABS!!! I have not hit it yet this year. Just curious....thanks


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I ran my dog around pipestem yesterday didn't look like there was more than 5 people fishing on the whole lake. I fished over at the res. last afternoon and caught about 10 eyes in 2 hrs it was fun, but they were all small.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

People I know who've fished it this year claims the Pipe is dead or close to it. Maybe too many 5 gallon buckets of crappies going out??? It was such a good lake too 5 years ago.

Res is still good at times, but the best fishing has been closer to the dam.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Has anyone been out on Pipestem lately?

I am getting sick of fishing Ashtabula every weekend.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well both the Res and the Pipe are dead, I went out there last weekend to fish and it wasn't even worth it. Caught ZERO fish. And the people that where catching stuff they were all little.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I know of a handfull of small lakes in western MN that are putting out some nice crappies, you just have to do some research and get out drill a bunch of holes.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> Has anyone been out on Pipestem lately?
> 
> I am getting sick of fishing Ashtabula every weekend.


Still no DL huh? :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

njsimonson said:


> > Has anyone been out on Pipestem lately?
> >
> > I am getting sick of fishing Ashtabula every weekend.
> 
> ...


Overated in the winter!!

This comes from a jinxed fisherman.
I can actually say that I have iced fished it atleast 100 times, and only caught a buzz.....seriously....I have not caught a single fish on that lake in the winter! I am in need of sme SERIOUS tutoring for the winter. Summer is a whole DIFFERENT subject.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

njsimonson said:


> > Has anyone been out on Pipestem lately?
> >
> > I am getting sick of fishing Ashtabula every weekend.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your brother wants to come with fishing this weekend, so it's a sure thing the fish won't bite.


----------

